# My Shrine to Coffee. Brush Metal Corner



## urbanbumpkin

It's gradually moved on from a Mignon and a Classic.


----------



## Obsy

Looks very nice. Major looks good next to the Sage, similar heights. You may want to change your signature now the Quick Mill is sold!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

La Pavoni removed. I only put it in to freak Rhys out. I'm not keeping it forever honest!


----------



## coffeechap

urbanbumpkin said:


> La Pavoni removed. I only put it in to freak Rhys out. I'm not keeping it forever honest!


Oh the time I spent on that lovely grinder


----------



## The Systemic Kid

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's gradually moved on from a Mignon and a Classic.


That's not a Quickmill Andreja!


----------



## urbanbumpkin

The Systemic Kid said:


> That's not a Quickmill Andreja!


I'm still in denial . I've had the Sage for a couple of months.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

coffeechap said:


> Oh the time I spent on that lovely grinder


I can't tell what those symbols mean in tapatalk?


----------



## Rhys

Nice set-up







. Have you tried the Pavoni yet?


----------



## Rhys

urbanbumpkin said:


> I can't tell what those symbols mean in tapatalk?


I can't tell what they mean on the computer either lol


----------



## risky

How did you get that finish on the Major? Matches the Sage really well.

Or rather, how did @coffeechap get that finish...

Also, what 'nozzle' mod is that?


----------



## Daren

Love it Urbs.

Is that your small persons kitchen next to your bench?


----------



## Mr O

Looking good mate


----------



## garydyke1

Looks well tidy. Good work dude


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

nice coffee corner, is the major polished with or without lacquer finish looks great.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rhys said:


> Nice set-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Have you tried the Pavoni yet?


Cheers Rhys. Yes tried it out to check it heats up. I did pop a shot through it. The boiler did have a bit of a swivel on it where it connected to the base. But from what I've read it seems a common fault and fixable.

I was awaiting some advice from Coffeechap re tips on using it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Daren said:


> Love it Urbs.
> 
> Is that your small persons kitchen next to your bench?


Cheers Daren.

Lol, it is. It took me just as long to put together that the actual one.

It's halted my plans for expansion. Daughters are worse than wives / girlfriends.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

\ said:


> nice coffee corner, is the major polished with or without lacquer finish looks great.


I might look into that, get it 100% then lacquer it.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

risky said:


> How did you get that finish on the Major? Matches the Sage really well.
> 
> Or rather, how did @coffeechap get that finish...
> 
> Also, what 'nozzle' mod is that?


The finish was originally going to be black, but the Major was too heavy for the paint shop he uses, so sweat and tears was the general formula.

The nozzle is a cut down standard schnozzola with another schnozzola inside it that's more tapered. I'm still playing around with it. The standard schnozzola works fine but comes down too far so that it clips the top of the grind mound.

Just experimenting at the moment. The other option is to remove the forks completely.


----------



## "coffee 4/1"

urbanbumpkin said:


> I might look into that, get it 100% then lacquer it.


if it's not lacquered and would like a mirror finish, try corrugated parcel posting cardboard with brasso liquid, comes up like chrome with some elbow grease.


----------



## Xpenno

Looks awesome mate, now all you need is a portafilter for the sage and a few more tampers


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Xpenno said:


> Looks awesome mate, now all you need is a portafilter for the sage and a few more tampers


Lol, PF's are stored away in the drawer underneath.

It is a crazy amount of tampers I know, a tour of Torrs (plan2convex, Trapez and Torr Ti 58.55) not to mention the Sage one


----------



## Fevmeister

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's gradually moved on from a Mignon and a Classic.


.

Nice wooden unit, where did you get that from?

Looking for something like that myself!


----------



## Mr O

urbanbumpkin said:


> It's gradually moved on from a Mignon and a Classic.


But has the coffee??








only joking, looks smart


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Fevmeister said:


> .
> 
> Nice wooden unit, where did you get that from?
> 
> Looking for something like that myself!


I was after free standing butcher block type thing. This is from Argos, not sure if they still do them. The top drawer is a good size and is split into sections. Perfect drawer height for espresso cups.

I've currently got a couple of large IKEA chopping boards sat on top of it for a bit more space.


----------



## Rhys

Nice and neat, like it. BTW, I removed the shower screen on the La pav' and found the gasket was upside down. The handle twists a little bit more round now.


----------



## Fevmeister

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was after free standing butcher block type thing. This is from Argos, not sure if they still do them. The top drawer is a good size and is split into sections. Perfect drawer height for espresso cups.
> 
> I've currently got a couple of large IKEA chopping boards sat on top of it for a bit more space.


Looks nice, I've also been looking for a butchers block but the nicer ones are eye-wateringly expensive at around the 1k marker.

Whilst we are fortunate to have lots of counter space, a large kitchen and it's just the two of us my better half doesnt want any of my gear on 'her' counter tops!


----------



## Dallah

urbanbumpkin said:


> Lol, PF's are stored away in the drawer underneath.
> 
> It is a crazy amount of tampers I know, a tour of Torrs (plan2convex, Trapez and Torr Ti 58.55) not to mention the Sage one


First rule of Sage Dual Boiler Club....don't mention the Sage tamper


----------



## Obsy

urbanbumpkin said:


> I was after free standing butcher block type thing. This is from Argos, not sure if they still do them. The top drawer is a good size and is split into sections. Perfect drawer height for espresso cups.
> 
> I've currently got a couple of large IKEA chopping boards sat on top of it for a bit more space.


Something similar from Argos here http://www.argos.co.uk/m/static/Product/partNumber/2663304.htm

I have an Ikea wooden trolley for £35 but it has no doors or drawers so I use rattan baskets on the shelves. http://m.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/functional/10379/10471/#/gb/en/catalog/products/art/30240348/


----------



## urbanbumpkin

I did look at these too at one point. The doors on the Argos one swung it for me.

http://m.ikea.com/gb/en/catalog/products/art/80035920/


----------



## Obsy

I was limited in what width I could get to fit the only space I had, hence the smaller Ikea one. Very sturdy for the price.


----------



## 456321

Can I ask what tamper that is, with the wooden handle on the far right of the photo in the first post? Thanks.


----------



## Jon

456321 said:


> Can I ask what tamper that is, with the wooden handle on the far right of the photo in the first post? Thanks.


My money is on a bog standard happy donkey one.

Let's see how wrong I am.


----------



## DoubleShot

Not a RB (Reg Barber)?


----------



## Rhys

456321 said:


> Can I ask what tamper that is, with the wooden handle on the far right of the photo in the first post? Thanks.





jonc said:


> My money is on a bog standard happy donkey one.
> 
> Let's see how wrong I am.


It's a Reg Barber.. It's for the La Pavoni


----------



## Jon

Oh dear. Insult time! :/

Apologies.

P.s. Lame excuse: was using a very small phone screen!


----------



## DoubleShot

Got something right then, finally!


----------



## Rhys

..and it's mine


----------



## urbanbumpkin

Rhys said:


> ..and it's mine


and It was a bargain as well.


----------



## Rhys

urbanbumpkin said:


> and It was a bargain as well.


And it's a 2007 model (got a set of security bits and removed the bottom plate).


----------

